# Biasin: "Bonucci è solo l'inizio"



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Luglio 2017)

"Di solito, non sono il tipo da "ve l'avevo detto", ma adesso lo dico. Io ero l'unico a dire che sarebbe successo questo che stiamo vivendo, mentre gli altri non ci credevano. Ve l'avevo detto che il Milan avrebbe fatto un grande mercato con grandi giocatori. Dietro Yonghong Li, ci sono Huarong e Haixia che salderanno il debito con Elliot. Bonucci è solo un altro tassello."

Biasin


----------



## malos (13 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> "Di solito, non sono il tipo da "ve l'avevo detto", ma adesso lo dico. Io ero l'unico a dire che sarebbe successo questo che stiamo vivendo, mentre gli altri non ci credevano. Ve l'avevo detto che il Milan avrebbe fatto un grande mercato con grandi giocatori. Dietro Yonghong Li, ci sono Huarong e Haixia che salderanno il debito con Elliot. Bonucci è solo un altro tassello."
> 
> Biasin



Grande Biasin, unico difetto che è interista.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Luglio 2017)

A questo punto allora voglio Hazard.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Ma questo qui non può essere interista... ma no, certo che può esserlo; lo è, pur essendo un giornalista onesto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> A questo punto allora voglio Hazard.


Rilancio con Modric


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> "Di solito, non sono il tipo da "ve l'avevo detto", ma adesso lo dico. Io ero l'unico a dire che sarebbe successo questo che stiamo vivendo, mentre gli altri non ci credevano. Ve l'avevo detto che il Milan avrebbe fatto un grande mercato con grandi giocatori. Dietro Yonghong Li, ci sono Huarong e Haixia che salderanno il debito con Elliot. Bonucci è solo un altro tassello."
> 
> Biasin



Grande Biasin. Ruiu l'ha preso per il c... tante volte. Il tempo è galantuomo, aveva ragione lui. Ha fatto semplicemente il lavoro che deve fare un giornalista serio. Punto. E Ruiu che diceva:" Bonucci, sicuro al Real Madrid. Ah ah!Non ne azzecca mai una.


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Persona assolutamente coerente e apprezzabile. Noi milanisti ricorderemo la sua serietà...


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> "Di solito, non sono il tipo da "ve l'avevo detto", ma adesso lo dico. Io ero l'unico a dire che sarebbe successo questo che stiamo vivendo, mentre gli altri non ci credevano. Ve l'avevo detto che il Milan avrebbe fatto un grande mercato con grandi giocatori. Dietro Yonghong Li, ci sono Huarong e Haixia che salderanno il debito con Elliot. Bonucci è solo un altro tassello."
> 
> Biasin





malos ha scritto:


> Grande Biasin, unico difetto che è interista.



Biasin, come Momblano, sono giornalisti-tifosi rispettabili, che fanno il loro lavoro a prescindere dalla passione.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> "Di solito, non sono il tipo da "ve l'avevo detto", ma adesso lo dico. Io ero l'unico a dire che sarebbe successo questo che stiamo vivendo, mentre gli altri non ci credevano. Ve l'avevo detto che il Milan avrebbe fatto un grande mercato con grandi giocatori. Dietro Yonghong Li, ci sono Huarong e Haixia che salderanno il debito con Elliot. Bonucci è solo un altro tassello."
> 
> Biasin



Biasin essendo interista ci ha sempre guardato con distacco, ma mai con livore. E' una persona intelligente ma soprattutto grande amico di Fassone che gli dice tutto la sera quando vanno a bere


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rilancio con Modric



Mica uno esclude l'altro


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2017)

Tanto sul carro non ce li facciamo salire caro biasin, noi milanisti abbiamo buona memoria.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> "Di solito, non sono il tipo da "ve l'avevo detto", ma adesso lo dico. Io ero l'unico a dire che sarebbe successo questo che stiamo vivendo, mentre gli altri non ci credevano. Ve l'avevo detto che il Milan avrebbe fatto un grande mercato con grandi giocatori. Dietro Yonghong Li, ci sono Huarong e Haixia che salderanno il debito con Elliot. Bonucci è solo un altro tassello."
> 
> Biasin



A questo punto fatti Bonucci e Biglia, mancherebbe solo la punta centrale: Aubameyang o Belotti.

E con questi si deve lottare per lo scudo. Ho detto lottare, non vincere.


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

e dai con Biglia fatto ...


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> "Di solito, non sono il tipo da "ve l'avevo detto", ma adesso lo dico. *Io ero l'unico a dire che sarebbe successo questo che stiamo vivendo, mentre gli altri non ci credevano.* Ve l'avevo detto che il Milan avrebbe fatto un grande mercato con grandi giocatori. Dietro Yonghong Li, ci sono Huarong e Haixia che salderanno il debito con Elliot. Bonucci è solo un altro tassello."
> 
> Biasin



in realtà erano in due.....lui e [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]

(non sono ironico ed è giusto sottolinearlo)


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> "Di solito, non sono il tipo da "ve l'avevo detto", ma adesso lo dico. Io ero l'unico a dire che sarebbe successo questo che stiamo vivendo, mentre gli altri non ci credevano. Ve l'avevo detto che il Milan avrebbe fatto un grande mercato con grandi giocatori. Dietro Yonghong Li, ci sono Huarong e Haixia che salderanno il debito con Elliot. Bonucci è solo un altro tassello."
> 
> Biasin



Uno dei pochi intellettualmente onesti, che non si è accodato ai pecoroni dei cinesi falsi e senza soldi. Stima per Biasin.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in realtà erano in due.....lui e [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
> 
> (non sono ironico ed è giusto sottolinearlo)


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Vergognoso Ruiu quando l'altro ieri ha dato del marchettaro a Biasin


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2017)

Sul budget a disposizione ci stanno chiaramente trollando.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Qui mi sa che siamo dietro a una potenza economica mai vista


----------



## JohnDoe (13 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Qui mi sa che siamo dietro a una potenza economica mai vista



perche nel calcio non si e mai visto qualcono che spende piu din un miliardo di euro in 2 mesi questa e la verita...


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Vergognoso Ruiu quando l'altro ieri ha dato del marchettaro a Biasin



Il bue che dà del cornuto all' asino. Questo farà una brutta fine vedrete...lo stanno emarginando pure là tranquilli....la gente ormai quando lo vede cambia canale...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Biasin essendo interista ci ha sempre guardato con distacco, ma mai con livore. E' una persona intelligente ma soprattutto grande amico di Fassone che gli dice tutto la sera quando vanno a bere



Hai ragione. E molto vicino a Fassone. Peraltro , sul suo conto twitter, ha parlato di un enigmatico centrocampista offensivo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Luglio 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> perche nel calcio non si e mai visto qualcono che spende piu din un miliardo di euro in 2 mesi questa e la verita...



Per fortuna che non ci ha comprato mr. bee, l'abbiamo scampata bella


----------



## Lorenzo (13 Luglio 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. E molto vicino a Fassone. Peraltro , sul suo conto twitter, ha parlato di un enigmatico centrocampista offensivo.




Sì, ma parlava di Inter in quel caso, eh...


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. E molto vicino a Fassone. Peraltro , sul suo conto twitter, ha parlato di un enigmatico centrocampista offensivo.


Sono abbastanza convinto che prenderemo anche Luka Modric o Radja Naingolan o Goretzka....
Uno dei 3 arriva....vedrete....


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Sì, ma parlava di Inter in quel caso, eh...


Grazie Lorenzo . Ho sbagliato io. Siamo talmente scatenati sul mercato ... Mi sono troppo esalatato in questo caso. 

Ma un Modric non mi dispiacerebbe.


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ho paura


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza convinto che prenderemo anche Luka Modric o Radja Naingolan o Goretzka....
> Uno dei 3 arriva....vedrete....



Fosse vero... madre de dios !
Si va a vincere la nostra prima uefa


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Persona assolutamente coerente e apprezzabile. Noi milanisti ricorderemo la sua serietà...



Sempre, e lo apprezzeremo per questo...continueremo a disprezzare, invece, i servi dei gobbi e della vecchia proprietà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2017)

Gli abbiamo chiesto direttamente di venire in onda a spiegare ma ha preferito non dire nulla. 

Chissà


----------



## sacchino (13 Luglio 2017)

Propongo Biasin Milanista honoris causa e Riui lo diamo alla juve con de sciglio


----------



## pazzomania (14 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gli abbiamo chiesto direttamente di venire in onda a spiegare ma ha preferito non dire nulla.
> 
> Chissà



Ma tu dove lavori??


----------



## fra29 (14 Luglio 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma tu dove lavori??



Penso intenda su Radio Rossonera.. grande Lollo!


----------



## addox (14 Luglio 2017)

Siamo passati da"non entra nessuno, se non esce nessuno" a "uno non esclude l'altro"


----------

